# surveiller l'usage de sa bande passante



## florentchev (16 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème de bande-passante, ou plutôt d'utilisation : ma connexion est en permanence utilisée à fond, ce qui rend la navigation sur internet ou autre très lente.
Même avec tous les logiciels fermés, les transferts ne retombent pas à 0, mais restent à 30-35ko/s (le max de ma connexion 3G).

Je cherche un logiciel qui me permettrait de savoir ce que chaque logiciel consomme en données sur internet, ou un autre moyen d'identifier le fautif.

Ma config : MBPr 15" en 10.8.3.

merci !


----------



## bompi (16 Avril 2013)

Tu peux déjà mettre un pare-feu sortant, comme Little Snitch : ça fait ce que tu demandes et en plus, ça protège.


----------



## florentchev (16 Avril 2013)

ça ressemble exactement à ce que je cherchais, mais je ne connaissais pas ce soft. Je l'essaye de suite.
Merci !


----------



## Locke (16 Avril 2013)

Il y a aussi son clone qui est *Hands Off!*... http://www.metakine.com/products/handsoff/ ...qui dispose d'une version française.


----------



## florentchev (18 Avril 2013)

Merci, effectivement les 2 logiciels se ressemblent beaucoup
C'est à la fois trop et pas assez pour ce que je veux. Effectivement ça permet d'autoriser/interdire chaque connexion de chaque logiciel
Moi ce que je cherche c'est un logiciel qui monitore les quantités de données envoyées/reçues par chaque logiciel. En temps réel et sur la durée, pour identifier celles qui me bouffent ma bande passante, et éventuellement les bloquer, temporairement ou définitivement.


----------



## bompi (18 Avril 2013)

Avec le moniteur de Little Snitch, tu peux voir qui enviie des données. Il me semble que ça peut t'aider puisque, sans rien faire, tu vois un débit de quelques dizaines de kB.
Tu as aussi (dans un autre genre) Wireshark, qui permet de voir les données qui circulent dans les paquets.


----------



## florentchev (18 Avril 2013)

Merci Bompi, je n'avais pas vu cette option de Little Snitch
Effectivement Wireshark est d'un autre genre, mais très intéressant


----------



## Polo35230 (18 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Regarde également VirusBarrier X6, et particulièrement la partie "Trafic" (paramétrable) qui devrait t'intéresser.
Je m'en sers pour pratiquement toutes ses fonctionnalités, sauf celle d'antivirus...
Je ne peux pas comparer avec LittleSnitch ou Hands Off. Je ne les connais pas.

VirusBarrier (payant) et Wireshark (gratuit) sont complémentaires.

Wireshark est indispensable pour faire une vraie analyse protocolaire de ce qui se passe sur les interfaces réseau d'une machine. C'est un outil à utiliser ponctuellement, généralement dans le cadre d'un pb.
Sa partie statistique (temps réel ou à posteriori) est complète.
Pour analyser un pb réseau, il est incontournable. Maintenant, il faut avoir des connaissances réseau ou s'investir un minimum (voire un peu plus?) pour pouvoir l'utiliser.


----------

